# Starting my search for a WL puppy for IPO



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm looking for health, nerve, drive, and temperament. Sire and dam must be IPO titled with health clearances. Good hip and elbow history a must. No NZ dogs in 5 generations and preferably no A2 dogs in 3 generations. We are an absolute working home. Looking for a female puppy to hopefully title to IPO3.


----------

